
Prepare new Git users right away to deal with push conflicts - gbacon
http://blog.plover.com/prog/git-ff-error.html
======
gbacon
The author draws an interesting analogy to the way C tutorials tend to delay
discussion of pointers, which he deems a mistake.

> Push conflicts in Git, like pointers in C, are not minor or peripheral; they
> are an intrinsic and central issue. Almost everyone is going to run into
> push conflicts, not eventually, but right away. They are going to be
> completely stuck until they have dealt with it, so they had better be
> prepared to deal with it right away.

> If I were to write a book about Git, this discussion would be in chapter 2.
> Dealing with merge conflicts would be in chapter 3. All the other stuff
> could wait.

